# Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise*

Mark Warner wrote
> 
> Perhaps a dumb question, but how does a flywheel by itself generate noise?
> 

It's not the flywheel chattering or grinding or vibrating. But at higher
RPMs it just sounds like an ICE at higher RPMs, you have that whine and it
gets quite loud. When I up shift engaging the clutch, the whine speeds up,
as it's disengaged, and winds down to go to the next higher gear (and quiets
down too). I've driven clutchless EVs, and there isn't that noise/sensation
during shifting, though I do fear my shifting will become slower,
particularly downshifting. So, I won't through all that good stuff away ,
but I like the idea of not spinning all that extra weight around.




-----
Dan Gallagher
http://www.evalbum.com/3854

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/bad-adapter-tp4599168p4602230.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise*

On Tue May 01 19:24:20 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
>
>It's not the flywheel chattering or grinding or vibrating. But at higher
>RPMs it just sounds like an ICE at higher RPMs, you have that whine and it
>gets quite loud. When I up shift engaging the clutch, the whine speeds up,
>as it's disengaged, and winds down to go to the next higher gear (and quiets
>down too). I've driven clutchless EVs, and there isn't that noise/sensation
>during shifting, 

That may just be your transmission. Generally, a spinning disc of metal doesn't whine.
Some transmissions are a lot noiser than others.


--

Try my Sensible Email package! https://sourceforge.net/projects/sensibleemail/
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise*

I agree that it might be the transmission. Your description of the noise
sounds similar to my S10 with a clutch.

Peter Flipsen Jr


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Tue May 01 19:24:20 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise*

Spinning weight does not cost energy.
Only changing the speed costs energy, that is why
you see light racing flywheels while for normal cars
it is inconsequential what the weight of the flywheel is,
you do almost all driving at roughtly the same RPM anyway
(with an ICE). Spinning up a flywheel is such a small
amount of energy compared to the energy need to speed up
a car that it hardly makes a difference in range whether
you have a stock flywheel or not.
Just like converting your car lights to LEDs - in most
EVs you will find that best case it changes the range
a fraction of a mile, not really significant.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Danpatgal
Sent: Tuesday, May 01, 2012 7:24 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise


Mark Warner wrote
> 
> Perhaps a dumb question, but how does a flywheel by itself generate
noise?
> 

It's not the flywheel chattering or grinding or vibrating. But at
higher RPMs it just sounds like an ICE at higher RPMs, you have that
whine and it gets quite loud. When I up shift engaging the clutch, the
whine speeds up, as it's disengaged, and winds down to go to the next
higher gear (and quiets down too). I've driven clutchless EVs, and
there isn't that noise/sensation during shifting, though I do fear my
shifting will become slower, particularly downshifting. So, I won't
through all that good stuff away , but I like the idea of not spinning
all that extra weight around.




-----
Dan Gallagher
http://www.evalbum.com/3854

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/bad-adapter
-tp4599168p4602230.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise*

Replace the pilot shaft bearing. That's the big bearing at the front of the
transmission case. That would be where I would place my bet.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, May 01, 2012 10:40 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] bad adapter - Flywheel Noise

On Tue May 01 19:24:20 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
>
>It's not the flywheel chattering or grinding or vibrating. But at 
>higher RPMs it just sounds like an ICE at higher RPMs, you have that 
>whine and it gets quite loud. When I up shift engaging the clutch, the 
>whine speeds up, as it's disengaged, and winds down to go to the next 
>higher gear (and quiets down too). I've driven clutchless EVs, and 
>there isn't that noise/sensation during shifting,

That may just be your transmission. Generally, a spinning disc of metal
doesn't whine.
Some transmissions are a lot noiser than others.


--

Try my Sensible Email package!
https://sourceforge.net/projects/sensibleemail/
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

